# New Windows 8.1 installation - blank monitor screen



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

Computer specs;

Processor: i7 4790
Motherboard: Gigabyte z97-HD3
Graphics Card: Galaxy GTX 970-4G
HDD: Apacer Solid State Drive
RAM: 8GB

A brand new computer, as you can see good specs. It had windows 7 on it and I tried to install Windows 8 on it. The installation purpley-blue screen began, reached 100% and then the monitor went blank. The power supply was sound but the monitor couldn't find the computer it was plugged into.

I power the monitor on, it turns green and then the monitor goes to sleep outright.

I tried a second monitor with the same result.

I tried a different cable, same result. The monitors work when I plug them into my laptop (which also has Windows 8.1 installed). In fact the HDD also worked when plugged inside my laptop, I could see it at least (though the installation was incomplete and messed up the windows 7 installation to boot.).

I can't fathom what the problem is. This is all modern hardware that worked just fine with Windows 7 but not Windows 8? What can I do to solve this? The machine is under warranty but I seriously don't want wish to return it.

Any ideas on what the problem is, let me know. 

I considered that it could be the BIOS set up? I may be able to enter the BIOS if I, again, attach the HDD into my laptop.

Thanks in advance to anyone that reads this.


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh! I also put my laptop HDD into the PC, but still a blank screen.


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

Quick update...

I plugged the pc into my TV through the HD cable.

It worked!!? I can see my computer screen on my TV, through the HD cable, but not my two monitors and their cables (I think they're VGA?)?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

With the TV plug into the PC, re-download your GPU driver for windows 8.1 (bit specific) and then re-attach monitors. 

Do the monitors had DVI ports? If so, try using DVI cables instead of the VGA cables.


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

bassfisher6522 said:


> With the TV plug into the PC, re-download your GPU driver for windows 8.1 (bit specific) and then re-attach monitors.
> 
> Do the monitors had DVI ports? If so, try using DVI cables instead of the VGA cables.


Soooo, I attached a photo to this post to explain clearly what I'm jabbering about.

Windows 7 miraculously reappeared on my SSD card - which I didn't realise is tiny in GB - so my monitor sprang back to life. Thus, I'm a little reluctant to try downloading Windows 8 again just yet.

I realised that the SSD card is probably just meant to hold windows itself and I should be able to attach another HDD to the system. You can see from the photograph how I assume this is done (I've never actually used more than one HDD at a time) but the HDD doesn't appear. Could this also be because it has Windows 8 installed on it?

If there's no answer for getting the HDD to work in conjunction with the current SSD card, then I'll try downloading said GPU on that HDD inside the laptop and then bring it back into the machine.

EDIT: Sorry, forgot to also reply that it turns out I was using DVI all along. The VGA cable, however, also didn't work. The VGA is the larger one and the DVI is the smaller one, correct? In any case, neither seemed to resolve the Windows 8 issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the attached picture, the Video card shows from Left to Right, *HDMI, VGA* (in Blue) and* DVI* (in White) 
Did you want to install Windows on the SSD with Windows 7 On it? or did you have another HDD you wanted to install? 
In the computer case at the bottom front you will see orange plastic holders. If you were going to attach a HDD, you would place it in one of these brackets upside down the the connectors facing out. It only fits one way. You would choose one of the SATA power plugs from the *PSU*. You would then run a a SATA cable from the HDD to the SATA port on the motherboard. 
If you want to keep Windows 7 on the SSD, then Remove it from the computer when installing Windows 8 from the DVD or USB Flash Drive. When you boot into the Setup, choose the drive you want to install Windows on, and go to *Drive Options*. Here, delete all previous partitions to avoid conflict with previous data. Then Install Windows. 
It sounds like the previous install the Resolution was set too high for the monitors you're using. Use the HDMI and TV and set the resolution lower, then try the monitors. Then Update the Video Card Driver from it's manufacturers *support/download drivers* to get the maximum resolution for you card and monitors.


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> In the attached picture, the Video card shows from Left to Right, *HDMI, VGA* (in Blue) and* DVI* (in White)
> Did you want to install Windows on the SSD with Windows 7 On it? or did you have another HDD you wanted to install?
> In the computer case at the bottom front you will see orange plastic holders. If you were going to attach a HDD, you would place it in one of these brackets upside down the the connectors facing out. It only fits one way. You would choose one of the SATA power plugs from the *PSU*. You would then run a a SATA cable from the HDD to the SATA port on the motherboard.
> If you want to keep Windows 7 on the SSD, then Remove it from the computer when installing Windows 8 from the DVD or USB Flash Drive. When you boot into the Setup, choose the drive you want to install Windows on, and go to *Drive Options*. Here, delete all previous partitions to avoid conflict with previous data. Then Install Windows.
> It sounds like the previous install the Resolution was set too high for the monitors you're using. Use the HDMI and TV and set the resolution lower, then try the monitors. Then Update the Video Card Driver from it's manufacturers *support/download drivers* to get the maximum resolution for you card and monitors.


I was wrong about the cables, it seems. I tried the larger DIV cable too, but to no avail.

I'll be frank, I just want any HDD to work on this computer with Windows 8 right now. I'm leaning towards retaining Windows 7 on the SSD card because I know Windows 7 works and it's the only thing with Windows 7 on it.

I went back and put my Windows 8 HDD into the machine and went through the HD cable to the TV. It didn't work. I tried installing Windows 8 onto the SSD card with the TV plugged in, the picture still vanaished. It seems that last time I tried to put it into the TV, Windows 7 had just reappared.

So I assumed now that it really is the graphics drivers that need to become Windows 8 editions.

I downloaded the NVIDIA Geforce GTX 970 drivers onto the Windows 8 laptop and tried to install them directly onto that. But it refused to install drivers for hardware it couldn't find. So! I installed them onto the Windows 7 SSD card. The driver installation software reported that the drivers were x64 bit drivers for Win8/7/Vista. NVIDIA software also installed. I then tried, again, to install Windows 8 but it still went to a blank screen (both on the monitor and the HD TV). I don't understand why this happened, the Windows 8 divers were installed for the graphics card.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you first boot the computer do you get the motherboard Splash screen, and/or the Black POST screen? Can you boot into Setup (Bios)? Or is it all black? If you see the Bios screen and the POST screen, then the video card is working.
You cannot install Drivers before you install the OS, because the OS will overwrite them.
If you have an onboard VGA port I would remove the Video Card, and restart the computer and get Windows installed and then shut down and put the Video card in again. It should boot to the default VGA driver, and then you can install your video driver.


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> When you first boot the computer do you get the motherboard Splash screen, and/or the Black POST screen? Can you boot into Setup (Bios)? Or is it all black? If you see the Bios screen and the POST screen, then the video card is working.
> You cannot install Drivers before you install the OS, because the OS will overwrite them.
> If you have an onboard VGA port I would remove the Video Card, and restart the computer and get Windows installed and then shut down and put the Video card in again. It should boot to the default VGA driver, and then you can install your video driver.


No splash screen, no BIOS accessibility. As soon as Windows 8 reaches 100% and reboots the system for proper installation, it goes blank and the monitor's light flickers red (cannot find the computer).

I have a VGA port in the motherboard. I'm a little hesitant to remove the video card because it is both very large and the machine is only a few days old (well within warranty to return it). But I will if it will definitely fix the issue.

However, I have a separate HDD with Windows 8 already installed, so I could fit that into the machine without the video card inside - but I still wouldn't be able to install the video card drivers without the card inserted. :sad:


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> When you first boot the computer do you get the motherboard Splash screen, and/or the Black POST screen? Can you boot into Setup (Bios)? Or is it all black? If you see the Bios screen and the POST screen, then the video card is working.
> You cannot install Drivers before you install the OS, because the OS will overwrite them.
> If you have an onboard VGA port I would remove the Video Card, and restart the computer and get Windows installed and then shut down and put the Video card in again. It should boot to the default VGA driver, and then you can install your video driver.


Well, I went and removed it anyway. Can't help myself.

And, hey presto, it worked. Windows 8 booted up on my second HDD without a problem. 100% graphics card driver issue. Problem now is how to get them on the machine. I'm downloading NVIDIA's driver package for it now, but last time it wouldn't install without the card present. So now I'm wondering... can I try to put it in while the machine is powered up and Windows 8 is turned on? Or will it explode... :huh:


----------



## TheBritt (Nov 18, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> When you first boot the computer do you get the motherboard Splash screen, and/or the Black POST screen? Can you boot into Setup (Bios)? Or is it all black? If you see the Bios screen and the POST screen, then the video card is working.
> You cannot install Drivers before you install the OS, because the OS will overwrite them.
> If you have an onboard VGA port I would remove the Video Card, and restart the computer and get Windows installed and then shut down and put the Video card in again. It should boot to the default VGA driver, and then you can install your video driver.


I... again went and did it anyway. I put the card back into the machine while the machine was still active. Got my fingers caught on a few fans but otherwise, no explosions. However the card is now incredibly active as if running at full speed. I have the NVIDIA driver installer but it still says it cannot detect any compatible hardware. :sad:

I can't seem to find anywhere with just the drivers (without some kind of software check). I'm afraid if I restart, I'll have to take the card out all over again. Oh well, it will probably come to that sooner rather than later.

Thanks for your help so far, by the way! Fantastic advice! I just hope I can reach the finale.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download your driver here: Drivers | GeForce
If you continue to have problems, the video card may be bad.


----------

